# Please help me with my plants deficiency



## Leelew32 (6 Nov 2015)

Hi All,

This is my first post but i have been lurking around the forum for some time.

I'm hopping to get some advice from some plant experts.

Tank Specs.

129 lt tank (100 lt of water after sub etc)
35 watt fluval plant grow leds light on for around 8 hours
Just started e.i dosing.
Pressured co2 (Yellow drop checker) right now

My Question:

I think gotten myself confused with my dosing and soon after using e.i my new growth started going white, i was told else where that this was because i had over dosed K and magnesium and this had caused my plats to go white.

Now i know im new but that goes right against everything Clive always says, i cant see how using e.i would have caused this. I personally think that because i have sorted out my co2 now that a new deficiency has reared its head and i was thinking Iron? i live in the uk and my water is pretty hard about 7.8 out the tap and im tnc trace so im wondering if either im doing enough of it or its precipitating into my water and becoming not avalible? Also i have noticed alot of my plants are not green anymore but more of a yellow colour?

As i say i'm fairly new at all this and was hoping one you could point me in the right direction?


----------



## ian_m (6 Nov 2015)

Are you really IE dosing macros and micros on alternate days ?

This type of issue has been seen before where people decide to either bung both macro and micro in every day or just bung a weeks dose in every week.


----------



## Leelew32 (6 Nov 2015)

Hi Ian,  I did get the bottles confused one and added macro the next day In stead of micro. I am now Dosing as stated in the e. I instructions. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leelew32 (6 Nov 2015)

so i guess i could have over did the macro dose? i just want to be sure ive fixed the problem


----------



## Leelew32 (6 Nov 2015)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leelew32 (6 Nov 2015)

I thought I would add some pictures to help

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarpijk (6 Nov 2015)

I would guess a nitrate deficiency. Do you have any really fast growers in there?


----------



## Leelew32 (6 Nov 2015)

Hi sarpijk i do have fast growers in there but i have 40 nitrates stright out he tap so i doubt it would be that?


----------



## Sarpijk (6 Nov 2015)

Well the other day a friend of mine complained about some deficiencies in his plants. When I told him that he should dose some nitrates he too mentioned high nitrtaes in his tap water. Personally I do not trust cheap water tests. I rely on the plants to tell me what's missing. 

In my tank I had a huge Hygro angustifolia mother plant. Despite dosing EI I noticed some deficiencies. I removed the said plant and everything looks better now.


----------



## Leelew32 (6 Nov 2015)

I will try that,  but all new growth is white would lack of n03 cause that or do have something else going on too.  Thank you again Sarpijk

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarpijk (6 Nov 2015)

Leelew32 said:


> I will try that,  but all new growth is white would lack of n03 cause that or do have something else going on too.  Thank you again Sarpijk
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk




Based on this yes it is entirely possible that you may be dealing with a nitrogen deficiency.


----------



## Leelew32 (6 Nov 2015)

I'll give that a shot then thanks

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

